# Old Garage Doors makes for a desent shelter



## tiana29 (Sep 26, 2012)

Hello everyone. I'm new hear but I have been lurking for a long time. I thought that my shelter idea might help someone else so I thought I would post some pictures. 

I work for a garage door company here in northern California so what I did was have our technician save me the old one piece garage doors that were being replaced with new doors (*Just ask your local garage door dealer to save them for you and most will because we have to pay to dump them anyhow). I used a 16' x 7' for the back wall and roof. The two side walls are 8' x 7' and then the front wall is a 10' x 7' so it leaves a nice 6' opening. On the inside we used pallets with plywood to make a false bottom floor and then framed in a 32" x 32" box for storage. One cool idea that my boyfriend thought of was the storage box not only opens at the top but he also made part of the front wall fold down so that when you have a bale of alfalfa you just slide it in instead of having to lift it up and over. You can see pictures here. https://picasaweb.google.com/tiana2...authkey=Gv1sRgCMOBrdW-2J71yQE&feat=directlink

So far I have 4 Barbados Ewes and they seem to enjoy there new home. Hope this helps some else.


----------



## Goatherd (Sep 26, 2012)

Necessity is the mother of invention.  You did a great job with making your shelter!


----------



## elevan (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Sep 27, 2012)

Fabulous! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Sep 27, 2012)

What a great re-purposing idea.  Thanks for sharing and .  

p.s.  Your goats sure do seem to like it!


----------



## IanZachary (Oct 31, 2012)

Indeed good idea!!
This is what we called efficient use of resource or resource management.
Great to know about you tiana29, even I work for a nj garage door repair, so can guess from where these concept comes!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 5, 2012)

That is a brilliant idea!!!


----------



## nelson castro (Dec 6, 2012)

. Very creative idea.


----------



## Bedste (Dec 6, 2012)

perfect


----------



## dogsrule (Dec 7, 2012)

Great idea for a shelter.


----------



## tiana29 (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm glad everyone likes my shelter idea. One thing that I would change is I used a steel one piece garage door as the ceiling thinking that it would last longer but I did not take into consideration that it collects condensation and because I'm near the ocean and get a lot of fog some morning it looks like it's raining on the inside. So we are going to try coating it with the spray on bed-liner for trucks and see if that helps. Other than that I really like it and so do my sheep.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 9, 2012)

My boyfriend and his buddies use to make forts on the ranch when they are younger. They used old wooden garage doors. Great job with yours!


----------

